# LL Bean v. Lands End: Quality



## ada8356 (Dec 14, 2007)

I'm looking for some nice casual clothes - polos and maybe a few long sleeve button-ups - that won't break the bank.

These two seem like relatively comparable retailers. Is there any difference in quality between them? Is one generally a better 'value'? Or at the end of the day are pretty even?

Thanks.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

ada8356 said:


> I'm looking for some nice casual clothes - polos and maybe a few long sleeve button-ups - that won't break the bank.
> 
> These two seem like relatively comparable retailers. Is there any difference in quality between them? Is one generally a better 'value'? Or at the end of the day are pretty even?
> 
> Thanks.


Pretty even. Each has changed many times during the 30+ years that I've done business with them. Each can be hit or miss.

LE used to have better quality than Bean, but LE has become more hit or miss, whereas Bean seems to have standardized, and recently improved their quality. LE items often have a dressier look than Bean and they have a larger product line. Both are very good about returns. My best advice is to try somethign you think you'll like, and if you don't, send it back.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

*Consider fit*

Flanderian's observations are consistent with my experience. Both can hit or miss, but it is unusual for either to sell genuinely bad garments, especially of the popular type you mention. My experience is that LE offers more options of fit, especially in their "tailored fit" line. Also, over the years, I have come to learn the right length to have their chinos finished so that they will shrink (slightly) to my correct size. If you are beginning this exercise, do consider that fit is essential and learn early on what fits you; what does not and how to see and know the difference. In fact, you would do well enough if you were to choose between LLB and LE only on the basis of which can offer garments that fit you better.


----------



## Jeff1969 (Jul 27, 2010)

Indeed, Lands End is hit or miss. I bought a pair of LE cords that had two buttons come off the first day I wore them and a pair of jeans that were ok. I bought a LE hyde park OCBD that I wear regularly and quite like. No opinion on LLB.


----------



## Leighton (Nov 16, 2009)

I love the Hyde Park fabric!!! Hate the fit. But I liked it enough to pay my seamstress to fix it. $30/shirt. Oh, its really thick, so not for summer wear.

No comment on the polos, but I would personally buy the LE Canvas ones. Slimmer cut and on sale to boot.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

Many excellent observations here. I'm much more of an LE guy, but LLB has a clear edge in boots, et al. 

The hit or miss aspect occurs, I believe, when a new vendor is utilized. Items of clothing that were very satisfactory for years of purchases can suddenly fit very differently, or be of a different quality. Just happened with LE tailored no-iron chinos, and I think LE has recognized this and returned to the previous vendor...


----------



## ada8356 (Dec 14, 2007)

Thank for the input. I think I'll try a small purchase from each and see how things go.


----------



## blue suede shoes (Mar 22, 2010)

In this part of the country there are several LL Bean stores and the service is outstanding, to say the least. I certainly can't say the same about Lands End boutiques in Sears.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

In terms of quality and value, I think LE and LL Bean are pretty comparable. In terms of convenience, LE may have an edge in my location, primarily because of their association with Sears and the ability to just drop any returns off at your local Sears store!


----------



## wpking (Jul 13, 2010)

I think that Bean is a better value, in general.


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

I've bought from LLB longer (about 54 years), but I buy more from LE these days. I like the fact that LE offers non-non-iron BD dress shirts with a tailored fit. Most of my shirt purchases of late have been these.

Really, I think the two firms are fairly comparable but in different (but overlapping) niches. LE is better for dressy casual, LLB is the better choice for more rugged outdoor wear.


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

Can't comment on LLB, but I've been purchasing LE pants for several years (In my manufacturing business, I go through pants pretty frequently because of the inherent chance of getting dirty). I've found LE to supply decent (not great) kahki style pants to mostly fit well. Over the past, say three years, I've ordered maybe 20 to 25 pairs for work. About 80% fit well, the remaining are all over the map, so try when you buy and don't be afraid to return.

Wearability? I don't think I ever have worn a pair out! They "dirty" out, where they no longer look good and off to Goodwill they go! Please, no suggestions for "no irons" or other similar "iron-fabric, no stain materials" as I have tried some of those and they are the worse offenders for rapidly looking like crap. I don't mind BB no-iron shirts, but I would not endorse any other manufacturer for pants or otherwise.


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

JLibourel said:


> I've bought from LLB longer (about 54 years), but I buy more from LE these days. I like the fact that LE offers non-non-iron BD dress shirts with a tailored fit. Most of my shirt purchases of late have been these.
> 
> Really, I think the two firms are fairly comparable but in different (but overlapping) niches. LE is better for dressy casual, LLB is the better choice for more rugged outdoor wear.


Well said, sir. I would purchase Lands' End for ties, dress shirts and perhaps even chinos whereas L.L. Bean is my clear-choice for outdoor clothing. L.L. Bean is more traditional when it comes to outdoor offerings, unlike Lands' End which offers more technical clothing.

But as others have said, Lands' End quality does range -- unfortunately -- within its offerings. Fortunately, both have almost unrivaled quality gurantees and return policies.


----------



## Todd6060 (Dec 16, 2010)

JLibourel said:


> LE is better for dressy casual, LLB is the better choice for more rugged outdoor wear.


I agree with the statement above. And for me there is an LLB store even closer than the nearest Sears store so returns are easy for both. LE has frequent sales and promo codes, clearance discounts, etc. so with patience you don't need to pay full price (occasionally 30% off your entire order plus free shipping). With LLB free shipping is often the best deal available even if you are patient.


----------



## crispyfresh (Jan 30, 2016)

good thread.......


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I swear by LE polo shirts in their Pima cotton (along with the beefier versions from Duluth Trading). Bean's has it all over LE when it comes to Tattersall shirts. I don't buy much else from either one of them.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

I have not bought anything from LLB lately, but I have a parka and some other technical items that are all still going strong after at least ten years in rotation. LE had been off my radar for a few years, too, but just recently, I bought the waterproof version of their Squall jacket after a competent and polite customer service associate found the correct answer to a question I asked. It was pleasant to encounter LE's excellent customer service again.


----------



## David J. Cooper (Apr 26, 2010)

Bean is clearly better when it comes to sweaters and anything made of flannel. LE wins in Oxford cloth shirts and khaki pants. The rest is a wash in my experience.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

David J. Cooper said:


> Bean is clearly better when it comes to sweaters and anything made of flannel. LE wins in Oxford cloth shirts and khaki pants. The rest is a wash in my experience.


Must disagree here - LE has upgraded their cashmere sweaters to a level they were at years ago. Flannel shirts are a touch lighter than LLB, but wear better (LLB pills and looks old very quickly) and seem to be tailored a bit better.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

crispyfresh said:


> good thread.......


Old thread. 

I've not been satisfied by anything from LE in several years. They're off my list.


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

I've gotten good clothes from both stores, although leaning toward Bean for real outdoors stuff like winter coats.

One thing that has happened to me from LLBean, but it's been limited to certain random items, is really weird sizing problems sometimes. Like a size 42 that's way too small followed by a 44 that's way too big. Still, that's not something that steers me away.

Right now I'm wearing one of a batch of OCBD's that I got from LLBean recently. They're heavyweight, feel true to size, and they come out of the dryer looking perfect.


----------

